# Good sign



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> That's a lot of block for a carpenter.
> 
> Good sign from a different property...
> 
> ...


Hopefully a few are around the rack shack for the opening day. Buddy was on varmit patrol, helping the other wildlife.


----------

